# New to forum and fairly new to shooting



## snowdorn (Aug 30, 2010)

Have gotten into shooting lately and am in the process of getting my ccdw license. I used to shoot a little with my dad 20 some years ago in my teens. Now I'm suddenly addicted and find myself in possesion of 3 revolvers (ruger speed six, colt trooper, s & w bodyguard), 2 semi autos (ruger mark II, and newly aquired springfield xd .40) all obtained withen the last 8 months. My dilema? Would like one or two more semi autos in 9mm or .380 for carry but have exhausted the budget. Any thoughts on an inexpensive subcompact for under $350.00. I would have gotten the xd in sc but then would not have an excuse for another purchase. Looking at the kel-tec, or ruger lcp (they feel really small though). 

Thanks for the insight.


----------



## sig225 (Aug 30, 2010)

Welcome snowdorn, and nice to have you join us ... :draw:


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

Here's a link to a very recent string on the pocket .380 subject... just click on it:

http://www.handgunforum.net/general-semi-auto/25048-pocket-380-a.html#post219041

And on small 9mm's too:

http://www.handgunforum.net/glock/25275-pocket-9mm.html


----------



## snowdorn (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks, 

The Kahr pm9 has piqued my interest. I'll have to see if the budget allows. I am now leaning more towards a 9 then .380 Ammo availability seems like it might be an issue on the .380


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Since you describe yourself as "fairly new to shooting," I strongly suggest against you buying a "subcompact" pistol until you have gained a whole lot of pistol-shooting experience.
Small pistols are very hard to control, even in the less-powerful calibers. They are uncomfortable to shoot, and very difficult to shoot accurately. Until you have mastered many of the aspects of pistol shooting, you will not be effective with a mini-pistol, and you will not be able to use one effectively to save your life.
Start with a heavy, full-size pistol, since it will make your learning experience easier by soaking up recoil and by holding steadier in aim. Large and heavy though it may be, once you have mastered it, you still can carry it comfortably in a carefully-chosen holster. (The experience you gain while learning will point you toward a good holster.)
Go slowly: Don't try to learn to be quick by trying to be fast. "Smooth is faster than fast," a very wise man once said. Develop smoothness, and quickness will come to you automatically.
Practice a lot. Dry fire once a day, each time for about 10 minutes. Live fire once a week, maybe for at least 50 shots. Learn to be self-correcting.
Good luck.


----------



## snowdorn (Aug 30, 2010)

thanks, 

i've been hitting the range once a week for the past couple of months firing approx. 200 rounds each time and am still a few more months away from purchasing anything small. I've been putting a lot through my little s&w bodyguard to get familiar with heavy recoil. I am still about halfway through the ccdw license process and probably won't be official until Christmas (perhaps the Kahr 9 as a present...)

good advice


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Check out the Stoeger Cougar. Great gun for the money (around $400).

Stoeger Industries is a subsidiary of Beretta. The Stoeger Cougars are made in Turkey using the same machinery that Beretta used to make the original Cougars. It is every bit the quality of the Beretta. The Stoeger 8000 in 9mm is identical to the Beretta Cougar L Type P (Cougar L slide, lighter barrel and beveled slide, but with a full-length magazine).


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

Sounds like you have a couple of good CCW already. I decided to get a KelTec PF9 for my smallest CCW and love it. I find I am going armed twice as often as I was before I owned it.


----------



## snowdorn (Aug 30, 2010)

I am leaning towards the keltec (price is hard to beat).

Thanks


----------



## Dannyboy555 (Jan 9, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Since you describe yourself as "fairly new to shooting," I strongly suggest against you buying a "subcompact" pistol until you have gained a whole lot of pistol-shooting experience.
> Small pistols are very hard to control, even in the less-powerful calibers. They are uncomfortable to shoot, and very difficult to shoot accurately. Until you have mastered many of the aspects of pistol shooting, you will not be effective with a mini-pistol, and you will not be able to use one effectively to save your life.
> Start with a heavy, full-size pistol, since it will make your learning experience easier by soaking up recoil and by holding steadier in aim. Large and heavy though it may be, once you have mastered it, you still can carry it comfortably in a carefully-chosen holster. (The experience you gain while learning will point you toward a good holster.)
> Go slowly: Don't try to learn to be quick by trying to be fast. "Smooth is faster than fast," a very wise man once said. Develop smoothness, and quickness will come to you automatically.
> ...


+1!!!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

snowdorn said:


> I am leaning towards the keltec (price is hard to beat).
> 
> Thanks


Good luck with that one.

RCG


----------



## snowdorn (Aug 30, 2010)

Okay, shying away from the Keltec. Thinking more and more about the xd sc in .40 or 9mm (already have the XD .40 and luvin it).


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

The Keltec will beat the snot out of your hand with standard ball ammo. Owned one for a year, left bruises on Laurie's hand, just beat mine up. Great for CC, lousy for practice. Check the Bersa Thunder or it's twin the Firestorm with the rubber grips. Excellent for us. I bought a Taurus 709 Slim that works well for me, but many others have had problems. Good luck and welcome.


----------



## sig225 (Aug 30, 2010)

Have you looked into the M&P line of compact pistols ? They make a top quality and very accurate polymer pistol. I have the 9c, and couldn't ask for a more reliable firearm ...... :smt023


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

twomode said:


> The Keltec will beat the snot out of your hand with standard ball ammo. Owned one for a year, left bruises on Laurie's hand, just beat mine up...


To keep a tiny pistol from beating your hand up, all you need do is find a way to grip it more tightly.
The gun bruises your hand because it's able to move around, so it impacts your flesh with every shot, and thus causes damage.
It is possible to grip the small gun so firmly (a better word than "tightly," I guess) that it just will not move in your hand. In recoil, your hand will move with the gun, but the gun won't move within your hand.
Try it and see if it helps.


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

snowdorn said:


> Have gotten into shooting lately and am in the process of getting my ccdw license. I used to shoot a little with my dad 20 some years ago in my teens. Now I'm suddenly addicted and find myself in possesion of 3 revolvers (ruger speed six, colt trooper, s & w bodyguard), 2 semi autos (ruger mark II, and newly aquired springfield xd .40) all obtained withen the last 8 months. My dilema? Would like one or two more semi autos in 9mm or .380 for carry but have exhausted the budget. Any thoughts on an inexpensive subcompact for under $350.00. I would have gotten the xd in sc but then would not have an excuse for another purchase. Looking at the kel-tec, or ruger lcp (they feel really small though).
> 
> Thanks for the insight.


Welcome to the jungle. A comment you made is disconcerting to me. You have acquired some nice firearms within the past 8 months, but now that your funds have decreased you are wanting to narrow your choices on a subcompact because of funds? Why not wait until the coffers are replenished and get what you want and not limit yourself to cost restraints?

May I suggest you look at the Sig P239 SAS Gen II 9mm? No, it is not a subcompact, but hides nicely in a Crossbreed Supertuck IWB holster and is very accurate. Good luck in your search.


----------



## snowdorn (Aug 30, 2010)

Appreciate the wisdom. I realize I may have jumped the "gun" on the less expensive subcompact idea. I have decided to wait a couple of months and go with something a little nicer and put some more research behind it. I'll check out the sig p239. I won't have ccwd permit for another month or two anyway. Heading to the range again tomorrow and might rent a couple of subcompacts to see how they feel.

Thanks


----------

